# Thirty Six Minutes of Rocket Instructional HD Video Material



## gmason

Australia's Espresso Company is the main retailer for Rocket Espresso Machines down under and they have a useful series of 5 online instructional videos by OZ barista, Scottie Callaghan.

Some basic stuff explained without being patronising along with practical step-by-step tips on dialling in your grinder to get the perfect shot. Steaming, cleaning and maintenance all covered and it's certainly a lot better and user-friendly than the DVD that Rocket include for European and North American customers.

http://espressocompany.com.au/how-to.htm


----------



## reneb

how's the steaming going by the way?


----------



## gmason

Good - I posted earlier on the steam thread.


----------

